# Chinese ritual girls in the Asian Games,china 2010



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

very pretty chinese girls


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Beautiful !!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol at all the drooling men behind them


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Deimos said:


> Lol at all the drooling men behind them


Yeah, the dude in the last shot looks like Homer Simpson looking at a jelly doughnut.









Beautiful! Thanks, Danny!


----------

